# nochmals adapter für gustav m mit der nummer 11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## grünerbär14 (4. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7161313074&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------

